# barris drag stripper w/motomags for sale



## stingraynut-w-kids

$225.00 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 states!


----------



## stingraynut-w-kids

*sold!!!!!!*

it is going to a new home across the country to cali.!!!


----------



## GroovyGhoulie

Now that thing is cool!  I wonder if the mags are correct?  2nd dibs on that one!


----------



## midwestkustomz

WOW!!! AWSOME DEAL...the mags look cool on it.


----------



## thebikeguy

The mags aren't original. They're probabely off of a bmx. The original mags looked like this......





[/IMG]

Not bad from a company known more for it's low-end bikes Stelber/Iverson.


----------



## thebikeguy

[/IMG]


----------



## SuperStuff

*Dragstripper*

I've got rusty versions of the girls & boys Dragstripper frames.  Man that pile of rims is huge. :eek:


----------

